# Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 31, 2022)

Made this again today and took to our weekly Brewery meeting.  One guy who does not give out compliments normally even said this was extremely good.  I need new oven but gave it a go anyhow.  Did not cook as good as should of but stll tasted good.  Here the recipe.   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cajun-crawfish-cornbread-casserole.304702/


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 1, 2022)

I remember the first post of this. I still got it bookmarked. Still on my to do list.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 1, 2022)

On my list as well


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks dang good!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 1, 2022)

Looking great Brian!! I need to come up there for one of your weekly brewery meetings. Food and beer...what more could a person ask for?

Robert


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 1, 2022)

Great looking cornbread Brian.  Wish I had easy access to Crawfish.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 1, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> looks like
> 
> Bearcarver
> may have some competition on the Ninja! Good looking breakfast!
> Jim





DRKsmoking said:


> Nice Brian, love the drink, and with the last couple weeks you have had , i'm surprised you only had 1 in the picture . You know you have 2 hands. lol
> 
> We also eat breakfast anytime of day that works for us.
> 
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Brian!!
> Nice Job!----Like.
> BTW: What setting did you use for that "Stiff Drink"??
> Glad to hear you're loving that Ninja.
> ...





SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Brian!
> I haven’t had corned beef hash in ages, and yours looks delicious!
> Al





JLeonard said:


> I remember the first post of this. I still got it bookmarked. Still on my to do list.
> Jim





TNJAKE said:


> On my list as well





jcam222 said:


> Looks dang good!





tx smoker said:


> Looking great Brian!! I need to come up there for one of your weekly brewery meetings. Food and beer...what more could a person ask for?
> 
> Robert





one eyed jack said:


> Great looking cornbread Brian.  Wish I had easy access to Crawfish.


It should of been more like this one but my oven needs to be replaced and I all ready spent way to much money this year.  Waiting for a good sale.  The flavor is great though just don't use china crawfish!  Sam's carries 1 lb package of LA.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks really good Brian, unfortunately we've only got access to the Chinese variety. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 2, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Brian, unfortunately we've only got access to the Chinese variety.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Those things taste horrible and not worth using.  You also have to watch.  Somethings says US but only packaged in US and product from China.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2022)

Awesome!!
That has to be so freaking good!!!
Nice Job Brian!
Like.

Bear


----------



## nicefly (Apr 2, 2022)

No celery? For shame! haha just kidding.
Looks really good I may have to try that.
I can get fresh crawfish, not sure how I would deshell them.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks great Brian . 
Don't be afraid to use that Genesis 400 series as an oven . Really works great for that .


----------

